# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ~*¤ô§[ أزياء الصيف لأحباب الله زهور الحياة ]§ô¤*~

## عـزالديـن

*أهلاً ومرحباً بكم أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر

أتقدم لكم ببعض موديلات ازياء زهور الحياة وأحباب الله

لأطفالنا الأعزاء 













أنتظروا والقادم أجمـل

.
.*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*












إنتظروا والقادم أجمـل

.
.*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*












إنتظروا والقادم أجمـل

.
.*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*












إنتظروا والقادم أجمـل

.
.*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*












إنتظروا والقادم أجمـل

.
.*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*












إنتظروا والقادم أجمـل

.
.*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*












إنتظروا والقادم أجمـل

.
.*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*








بـــس خلاااااااص



أتمنى أن تكون قد أعجبتكم

وتقبلووووا  جميعاً أرق تحياتى

.
.*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اخي العزيز عزالدين

سلمت يداك على هذه الصور

ومجهود تشكر عليه

ممكن سؤال:

مفيش مقاسات للعجايز اللي زيي؟؟؟

تحياتي

أسيرة الصبر

----------


## بهجه

مجمووووووعه حلوه جدا



وانا عجبني اللي بالشورت

بس حاااولت البسه ومش رااااضي يدخل

 ::  

حاااولت وحاااولت
 ::  

(( يارب ما يشوف ان الشورت اتقطع شويه على الجنب اصله مش راااضي يدخل))

معلش يا عز اصلي كنت بكلم نفسي



تشكررر على الصور

----------


## عـزالديـن

*بارك الله فيكى أختنا الفاضلة أسيرة الصبر

أشـكرك على تواجدك الطيب وتعليقك الكريم

يوجد هنا كل مايناسب أخواتنا الأفاضل من أزياء للخروج

وأيضاً تفضلى بعد الأزياء للمنزل مع الأسرة





ولكى منى كل التحية والتقدير

.

.*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*أهلاً بكى أختنا بهجة

تفضلى هذا الزى ولن تجدى أى معاناه فى إرتدائه



تقبلى تحيتى وتقديرى*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*شكرا أخي عزالدين 

تعبتك معي

سلمت يداك

تحياتي*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف الف مليييييييييييييون
شكر لك ياعز تسلم ايدك وعافيتك*

----------


## Ahla_Rose

بصراحه الازياء جميله خالص

----------


## بهجه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم يااا عز

لبستني الحجاب هههههه

اناا عجباني البجامتين دول



بحب البس الحاجات اللي بتلبسهاا الاطفال يعني تكون فيها صورة دبدوب او زي الصوره


شكرا يا عز على المجموعه الجميله

----------


## رحمة

*اخى العزيز عز الدين*

*جزاك الله خيرا على ذوقك العالى فى الاختيار سواء مجموعة موديلات  الاطفال او باقى المجموعة و كان الله فى عونك على هذا المجهود الواضح فى انتقاء الموديلات*
*و اسمح بهذه الاضافة*

**


**

*لك كل التحية و التقدير*

----------


## عـزالديـن

> *شكرا أخي عزالدين 
> تعبتك معي
> سلمت يداك
> تحياتي*


*أختنا الفاضلة أسيرة الصبر
أهلاً بكى وبعودتك مرة أخرى للموضوع 
أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت بإختيار الموديلات
تقبلى تحيتى وتقديرى*

----------


## عـزالديـن

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الف الف مليييييييييييييون
> شكر لك ياعز تسلم ايدك وعافيتك*


*أهلاً بكى أمنا الغالية ماما زوزو

نور المواضوع بتواجدك العطـر
وألف شـكر على كلماتك الطيبة والمشجعة
متعكِ الله بالصحة والسعادة

تقبلى تحيتى وتقديرى*

----------


## عـزالديـن

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم يااا عز
> لبستني الحجاب هههههه
> اناا عجباني البجامتين دول
> 
> بحب البس الحاجات اللي بتلبسهاا الاطفال يعني تكون فيها صورة دبدوب او زي الصوره
> 
> شكرا يا عز على المجموعه الجميله*


*أختنا الكريمة بهجه
أشـكر لكى عودتك للموضوع وتواصلك وإن شاء الله تكون الموديلات قد حازت إعجابك
ملابس الأطفال دائماً جميلة ورقيقة وتكون أكثر جمالاً عندما يلبسونها
تقبلى تحيتى وتقديرى*

----------


## عـزالديـن

> *اخى العزيز عز الدين
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على ذوقك العالى فى الاختيار سواء مجموعة موديلات  الاطفال او باقى المجموعة 
> و كان الله فى عونك على هذا المجهود الواضح فى انتقاء الموديلات
> و اسمح بهذه الاضافة
> 
> 
> 
> لك كل التحية و التقدير*


*أختى الغالية رحمــه

تواجدك بالموضوع زاده قيمة بإضافتك للموديلات الجميلة 
لاتحرمينا دوماً من تواجدك الطيب وإطلالتك العطرة

ولكى منى كل التحية ووافر التقدير والإحترام*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*للرفع بمناسبة إقتراب بداية فصل الصيف

*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حلوييييييييييييين يجننوا .. ماشاء لله تبارك الله ..
مجموعة ملونة شيك حبيتهم كثييييييييير .. وحبيت الي لابسينهم ماشاء الله عليهم الله يحميهم .
شكرا لك استاذ عز الدين عليها .
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## عـزالديـن

> *للرفع بمناسبة إقتراب بداية فصل الصيف
> 
> *


*شـكراً ياسـيف*  :f: 
 :f2: 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> حلوييييييييييييين يجننوا .. ماشاء لله تبارك الله ..
> مجموعة ملونة شيك حبيتهم كثييييييييير .. وحبيت الي لابسينهم ماشاء الله عليهم الله يحميهم .
> شكرا لك استاذ عز الدين عليها .
> بارك الله فيك .


*شكراً يا emerald على مرورك الطيب وإن شاء الله يرزقك بأفضل منهم 
*

----------

